# ever wondered about the thumbs.db files ! ?



## anandk (Jun 4, 2005)

i was wondering about the hidden files called 'Thumbs.db' that appeared in many folders on my computer. It appears that they are quite innocent, yet unnecessary. 

The thumbs.db file is a hidden file, generated by Windows. It is a database
file containing the small images displayed when you view a folder in 
"thumbnail" view (as opposed to tile, icon, list, or detail view).

No harm is done by deleting thumbs.db files.       

To turn off this feature and save some disk space: 

Click the Start button>Control Panel>Folder Options>View>Check 'Do not cache 
thumbnails'>Apply>OK.

Now you can search your computer for thumbs.db files and remove them.
But if you like to view folders/files as 'thumbnails', as opposed to icons,
list, etc; best to keep this option on; else loading of he thumbnail 
pictures can take a lot of time.

visit : *www.annoyances.org/exec/show/article03-204


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 5, 2005)

Nice info...
OLD though


----------



## anandk (Jun 5, 2005)

sure its old ! probably since the time windows was first launched by microsoft, usa.  but i just learnt about it recently, and felt like sharing it with those who might find it 'new' !


----------



## goobimama (Jun 5, 2005)

I didn't know how to turn off them thumbs. Though I wont be using the information as I view a lot of my folders as thumbnails and stuff. But anyway, its nice to know.....


----------



## Thilak (Jun 6, 2005)

*Goobimama---  U r export in photoshop but .....*

Hi m8 , 

          U disable ur thumbnail view and enable any other radio butten  
Thumbnails, tiles,icons,List and details 

                                                        Thats all 

                                        Sorry 4 my poor english 

                                                                          Thilak


----------



## dineshhs (Dec 20, 2005)

Can we view the contents of thumbs.db file?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 20, 2005)

^^
What do u need it for ? its jus a cache for thumb pics and some meta stuff..


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 22, 2005)

thnx nvr knew that


----------

